# Bindings for Arbor Coda Rocker



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

You kinda sound like me. I'm a freestyler and trickster that prefers natty to the park. With that said, I like Flows and Gnus. I get a lot of hate for rear entry but I also get up and go a lot faster than anybody else and I have zero issues with response and board feel. I will say I feel like the later model Gnus are a little more well designed than the Flows. I find myself tweaking the flows on the lift a little bit each run whereas the Gnus have the buckle that opens instead of having to mess with your ratchets to adjust. So, basically the Gnus keep your dialed in fit better than the Flows. Both manufacturers make something for everybody from soft to stiff so you definitely have options. If you prefer traditional bindings, I'm a big fan of Nows. They're expensive to be sure but they're very robust and well made, highly customizable and have a more skate-like feel that you may appreciate due to the way their base plates are designed. Check em out. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikkert (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for your input! I've tried some Flows and K2 cinch but rear entry just isn't really working for me, either I can't get in or I always need to strap up. Besides that nobody I know rides them so I would still be waiting for them heh. For the Gnu's/Now bindings, what models would work good with the board you reckon? And if anyone has experience with any of the bindings I listed please feel free to share!

Rik


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are some suggestions in no particular order. 

Rome katana, burton genesis, cartels, malavitas. Union atlas, force, contacts, contact pro.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> Here are some suggestions in no particular order.
> 
> Rome katana, burton genesis, cartels, malavitas. Union atlas, force, contacts, contact pro.


These are all good suggestions.

I have a pair of 16/17 ride EX with 9 days on them that I'm probably going to unload soon for a good price. Great bindings for what they are but they don't get much love amongst my other options.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

I love the Now and I have a pair of IPO for my all-around board and a pair of O-Drive (really stiff and responsive) on my charger board. 

Based on your riding I would go with the IPO or the Selects. The Drive are stiffer and might be too beefy for you. However, I personally prefer a stiffer binding to a softer one for anything that I do...


----------



## Rikkert (May 1, 2017)

Thanks again for all the input! I've had a look what my local shops had and what matched the rest of the gear and my riding style and have bought the Ride Revolts. I've tested them indoors for a day and am very pleased with how they ride! :smile:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've actually ridden everything on your list except the Drakes or Heads. And for that matter, cross those off, I wouldn't bother. The list of bindings I haven't ridden is actual probably shorter than the ones I have. 

The bindings I would put on the Coda if I was getting one would be: BM Transfer, Now Select/Pilot, Drive, or Brigade, Rome DOD, Ride Rodeo LTD, Arbor Hemlock or Cypress, Flux XF, or K2 Lien ATs. Look through those and see what catches your eye. Some are stiffer or more responsive than others, some are softer and surfier.




EDIT: didn't see you already bought. Revolts are solid, I'd ride em.


----------

